# Triple Cree XM-L Mag-Lite .... and the story continues



## Der Wichtel (Jan 19, 2011)

Now after the triple Seoul P7, here its successor the triple Cree XM-L!!



Didn't took very long to put everything together as it was a pretty easy and simple mod. I used Cree MC-E reflectors which work pretty nice.



I took this:









glued that into the triple Seoul P7 heatsink and connected it with the 2.8A driver of the Seoul P7:








and wired everyhing up:








everything back into the flashlight:








and then I got this ( the room lighting wasn't turned off during the shots) :








Low mode:








view from another angle:








It throws pretty good


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 5, 2011)

DW where did you get the single board triple XML from? I wish i bought your triple MCE instead of the triple P7 lol


----------



## Der Wichtel (Apr 5, 2011)

The board is a custom design


----------



## Ethen (Apr 5, 2011)

Good job


----------



## Aepoc (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome light DW. Do you have any Heat sinks left for sale?


----------



## ljw2k (Apr 5, 2011)

Lovely Job DW very tidy indeed.


----------



## beekeeper5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Der Witchel, we all look forward for your triple XM-L after your exams. And good luck for your finals tomorrow!


----------



## wolfy (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks excellent, cant wait till we can buy these from you.

Oh and good luck in your exams.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, just finished the last exam


----------



## Nokoff (Apr 6, 2011)

oh snap!


congrats


Der Wichtel said:


> Thanks, just finished the last exam


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck with your exams! Hope you pass them all so you can start shipping XM-L reflectors....


----------



## Mettee (Apr 7, 2011)

Stefan, you back?


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, I'm back! I have some of DW's heatsinks decked out with SSC P7 emitters so I will need to get new reflectors, or modify the ones I have.






Almost all all of my other lights have been modded to XM-L or XP-G. No time to post..


----------



## ergotelis (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck with the results Der Wichtel!Hope to find now some time with your interesting products!
Stefan, welcome back, we have been missing you!


----------



## Der Wichtel (Apr 9, 2011)

that's one of the coolest flashlight pics I have ever seen


----------



## jetset (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Wichtel, 
long time no see!

do you plan to sell these boards with a kit
or is it for "private use" only?

jetset


----------



## Der Wichtel (Apr 12, 2011)

yes the board comes with the kit


----------



## beekeeper5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Der Wichtel said:


> yes the board comes with the kit


 
Hi DW, when do you think you'll start selling the kit?


----------



## Mettee (Apr 14, 2011)

StefanFS said:


> Yes, I'm back! I have some of DW's heatsinks decked out with SSC P7 emitters so I will need to get new reflectors, or modify the ones I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all all of my other lights have been modded to XM-L or XP-G. No time to post..


 
Extremely glad to see you back, your builds inspired me to do some of the ones I have done. 

The new XML reflectors work very well it seems from beam shots. I used the MCE reflectors with SST-50s with very good results.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Apr 15, 2011)

beekeeper5 said:


> Hi DW, when do you think you'll start selling the kit?


 I will pick the parts up end April


----------



## kbark (Apr 15, 2011)

That's a nice looking design. A 3 XML kit will be nice.


----------



## wildstar87 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm interested in this as well. If I have one of your older Triple MC-E kits, will this fit?


----------



## Der Wichtel (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes but the reflectors will stick out a little bit


----------



## Takeshi_Kovacs (May 2, 2011)

Still interested in this kit if get round to making them up, hope to hear from ya soon


----------



## jetset (May 3, 2011)

just for my understanding, pls help!

when 3 LEDs are powered the drag from the Liions is around 9A??? 
so regular 18650s would not work and I need IMRs?

what if I have 3 cells the amperes are divided on the cells? 3 x 2,8A??
sorry for my poor electronic background

jet


----------



## jirik_cz (May 3, 2011)

Very nice mod, the LED PCB is really beautiful


----------



## Der Wichtel (May 3, 2011)

Takeshi_Kovacs said:


> Still interested in this kit if get round to making them up, hope to hear from ya soon



I have good news and bad news.
First, I picked the parts up today and the reflectors throw pretty good. 
Bad, I mixed up some numbers so that the reflectors don't fit as planned. I think I have been a little bit in stress because of the exam period.







Luckily I just got my new lathe installed. Just have to wait for the tools to get the reflectors right.



jetset said:


> just for my understanding, pls help!
> 
> when 3 LEDs are powered the drag from the Liions is around 9A???
> so regular 18650s would not work and I need IMRs?
> ...


in a parallel setup 9A 3.5V
in series 3A and 10.5V which was used in this case


----------



## ergotelis (May 3, 2011)

Do you sell these reflectors that don't fit?


----------



## Sway (May 3, 2011)

Are the reflectors designed for the XM-L or adapted from another LED? 

BTW Nice work 

Later
Kelly


----------



## MisterBeam (May 3, 2011)

At first I have to say: good job! 

Did you have some comparisons to a triple cree xp-g R5? 
At the moment I use a selfmade cavelamp with 4 xp-g`s, and want to mod my old mag with a triple xml too.
I need more and more and more light for good pictures in big caves. 
So a triple xml will be a good idea.

Now my question, get the head of the light hot? It`s usefull to buy a heat-control?


----------



## Takeshi_Kovacs (May 3, 2011)

Good to hear from you DW again, dont worry too much about exam now, its done and dusted, but i am sure they will work out just fine. 
BTW, do you still have the specs for the driver? I thought i had it saved in pdf on my pc, but cant seem to find it..


----------



## Der Wichtel (May 4, 2011)

ergotelis said:


> Do you sell these reflectors that don't fit?


 Sure, just send me an email or PN



Sway said:


> Are the reflectors designed for the XM-L or adapted from another LED?
> 
> BTW Nice work
> 
> ...



I designed the reflectors extra for the XM-L



MisterBeam said:


> At first I have to say: good job!
> 
> Did you have some comparisons to a triple cree xp-g R5?
> At the moment I use a selfmade cavelamp with 4 xp-g`s, and want to mod my old mag with a triple xml too.
> ...



Yes, the light gets hot but less than the triple P7. You can run the light continuously if the air temperature is low enough. Something around 20°C maybe more. Haven't tested it that much as I'm usually using the light at night were the temperature is lower.



Takeshi_Kovacs said:


> Good to hear from you DW again, dont worry too much about exam now, its done and dusted, but i am sure they will work out just fine.
> BTW, do you still have the specs for the driver? I thought i had it saved in pdf on my pc, but cant seem to find it..



Just click on the link in my signature.


----------



## Sway (May 4, 2011)

Der Wichtel said:


> I designed the reflectors extra for the XM-L



Very well then, I'm interested in a XM-L package when they are ready 

Later
Kelly


----------



## beekeeper5 (May 4, 2011)

Sway said:


> Very well then, I'm interested in a in a XM-L package when there ready


 
+1

Me too! I've been waiting patiently for months.


----------



## jetset (May 5, 2011)

Der Wichtel said:


> in a parallel setup 9A 3.5V
> in series 3A and 10.5V which was used in this case



so I can use any DX or KD LiIons to power this "3-eyed beauty" 

jetset


----------



## Nos (May 5, 2011)

jetset said:


> so I can use any DX or KD LiIons to power this "3-eyed beauty"
> 
> jetset


 
You can, just remeber you have to take the capacity twice for the maximum current you can pull from a standart Li-Ion (LiCo) cell. For example 2400mah times two ist 4,8A in this case.


Wichtel, is it possible to send you some XM-Ls, so you can professionally reflow them to your custom board? I would like to order a set too, but just the reflectors, heatsink and board.


----------



## Der Wichtel (May 10, 2011)

Nos said:


> Wichtel, is it possible to send you some XM-Ls, so you can professionally reflow them to your custom board? I would like to order a set too, but just the reflectors, heatsink and board.


 yes, that is no problem


----------



## Nos (May 10, 2011)

Der Wichtel said:


> yes, that is no problem


 
Saw that post too late, anyway check your PM folder please ^^


----------



## Der Wichtel (May 14, 2011)

Spent some time with my lathe...

This might be interesting for some of you :
Triple Cree XM-L Dropin


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 15, 2011)

Interesting? That's an understatement! 

Three questions if I may:

1.) Do you clamp the entire board to the heatsink with good pressure while the glue cures?

2.) Do you have beamshots using the shortened reflectors?

3.) Please excuse my forgetfulness, especially because I've seen your previous threads over the years, but... how is the heatsink installed? Does it go into the head first, then the whole assembly screwed onto the body?

Thanks for bringing these great creations to us! :thumbsup:


----------



## Der Wichtel (May 15, 2011)

1: With the new heatsink the board can be secured with screws, so no glue needed. Thermal compound is enough

2: haven't made any beamshots yet

3: You just have to open the bezel that holds the lens and replace the reflector by the heatsink


----------



## beekeeper5 (May 15, 2011)

Der Wichtel said:


> 3: You just have to open the bezel that holds the lens and replace the reflector by the heatsink


 
Are you able to take a side picture of the heatsink inside the maglite head? I want to see how much the gap is when the heatsink is protruding above the maglite head.


----------

